

Ask HN: Hacker culture becomes mainstream. What's next? - ignifero

Hacking, the culture of building things, ignoring conventions, moving quickly and breaking things has infiltrated biology, chemistry, electronics, software, space travel, politics etc. , it's becoming a mainstream mode of thinking and acting.<p>So, what's next?
======
auganov
Ignoring conventions cannot be mainstream by design.

Of course what can happen (and has been going on for some time already) is
that people will want to feel that they are. A lot of people do things that
are very common and conventional but give them a feeling of being a rebel.

"Hackers" fall for that too. They can be waking up everyday with the feeling
that they're right on their path to building an amazing thing when in fact
they're doing nothing innovative. Just because people will have read essays by
PG etc. will not make people suddenly building useful things and ignoring
conventions. We'll just see (and are seeing) the convention shift.

The so called hacker community seems to have as many taboos as other
communities.

------
Animus7
What will happen next, I presume, is that absurd patent and copyright laws
will start catching up to reality. Hopefully.

------
keiferski
Well, I don't think that hacker culture is particularly anything new. Using
your definition, almost every revolutionary figure since the dawn of time was
a "hacker," which obviously isn't true, in the literal sense.

So, if anything, it would be like past revolutionary periods in history.

------
tilt
Solving real problems?

------
brachiast
It infiltrates healthcare and education (hopefully).

------
rcfox
Celebrate?

